# Mozart Piano Concerto #22 Hummel Cadenza



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I think one of the greatest Mozart concerto performers is Annie Fischer. I absolutely love the Hummel cadenza in the first movement that she plays. Was wondering how many people here enjoy later written cadenza's in concertos. I know it is not common anymore like it used to be, but to me a concerto is supposed to illustrate the virtuosity of the soloist. I wish it didn't become commonplace for composers to write the cadenza's into their pieces. It really eliminates a lot of creative improvisation. Wondering what other's thoughts on this are.

V


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

K.491/i


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Richter recorded no 22 with Britten and played Britten’s cadenzas which must rank as the most ghastly inappropriate monstrosities ever to disgrace a Mozart concerto. Totally agree about Annie Fischer. Marvellous


----------

